# Goodbye Lourde - April 19, 2012 - December 16, 2021



## NatnDar (Oct 25, 2015)

You were a truly amazing friend. Your spirit and love of life was amazing and we will cherish the memories you made with us.
Til we meet again.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So sorry, he was a stunner


----------



## NatnDar (Oct 25, 2015)

NadDog24 said:


> So sorry, he was a stunner


Thank you, very much appreciated


----------



## NatnDar (Oct 25, 2015)

NadDog24 said:


> So sorry, he was a stunner





Galathiel said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog.


Thank you for your considerate comment. Very much appreciated


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Lourde looked so handsome. I know you are going to miss the sound of his breath at night and the beating of those big paws crossing the floor. Cherish those memories and keep soft tissues handy.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Deeply sorry for your loss. As others have said, and I agree, he was beautiful. When a friend is remembered, they live on. 

When the time is right, I hope you would honor him by bringing another dog into your lives. 

Today, incidentally, my youngest child sent a photo of our previous GSD, who we all cherished. 
As may be the case with you, judging from the number of your posts, I first came to this forum when my wife and I lost that girl.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss. He wasn’t with you long enough.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, heal well! Run free Lourde, you will be missed...but never forgotten!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies for your loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

What a beautiful tribute you gave to your wonderful and lovely companion. There just aren't words to describe the loss felt when you lose a best friend. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome boy.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

He's gorgeous, so sorry you had to say goodbye. Hey, I use those 'NiteIze' also, they've lasted for years.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My condolences.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

beautiful dog
I'm so sorry for your loss
and best wishes on your healing
m


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What a beautiful dog! I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Rest easy Lourde…so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy…


----------



## Peter Maddalone (Apr 14, 2021)

So sorry for the loss of your boy , and the pain of a loss of a good friend! He was a beauty. The problem with our pets they don’t live to fifty years old ! We get more attached to our dogs in such a short time and before you know it’s their time to leave us .
It’s one the most heartbreaking situations we as pet owners go through.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

why do dogs have short lives?


----------



## NatnDar (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts.


----------

